# R.D. Gomez free Cigar Sample



## rdgomezcigars (Oct 10, 2005)

Send me your name, address, e-mail and the cigar you would like to try (go to www.rdgomez.com and make your selection) and we will send you your free sample


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> PM sent.


 :tpd:

thank you


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Check your Inbox! Thanks! :w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pm sent also


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

PM sent. :w


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PM sent...

Didn't you make this offer once before? I remember asking for a Maduro Robusto then but never receiving one...not positive it was your company, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> PM sent...
> 
> Didn't you make this offer once before? I remember asking for a Maduro Robusto then but never receiving one...not positive it was your company, but I'm pretty sure.


I believe I sent an email also with no response. Take 2.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

I have to give the retailer kuddos. He appears to send to those that "make the cut" on a regular basis. I know they get swamped with free request off the web site, so maybe the reason he is direct e-mail request is so he can make sure he gets the CS folks taken care of. I got mine in about a week, held it a week to settle, smoked in a couple of days ago. It was an above average smoke as evidenced by my review of same.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

The website says there not doin the free samples anymore.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

so there's no free samples anymore?
that's too bad


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

darkfusion said:


> The website says there not doin the free samples anymore.


I think that's for the general web public. The site said that also when I applied, and I got mine on time. I believe the offer for a freebie is for CS members, that is why it is posted here, and not to the web site. Just make sure you let them know that you are responding to a club stogie offer.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking just a few minutes ago . Maybe its just for cs members .


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

I just ordered their sampler from the web site. Used the rdg code and got a 10% discount. I have asked in an e-mail if their "fast break" line is available for the freebie offer. The short size and regular ring gauge (looks like 50) might fit the bill nicely when I want a quick smoke that is not a small ring gauge. I will let CS know if I get a response as to if these short sticks are part of the offer.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice offer. Sent an PM. Not picky about what is given at all if this is still in effect.


Stacey


----------



## rdgomezcigars (Oct 10, 2005)

Guys R.D. Gomez is not a retail store, we are manufacturers, and have been in business for over 30 years. We sell direct to the consumer at wholesale prices. We used to be in many stores across the country. Unfortunatly, in todays world a small company can not get the decent shelf space because it is dominated by the majors who pretty much dictate to all the independent stores. Small boutique company's like ours are also the last to get paid.
You cannot buy a higher quality tobacco than we use, nor can you spend any more than we spend in our curing and aging process. When you pay more than $5 for a premium long fill Robusto size cigar you are simply paying for brand awareness (those adds in Cigar Aficionado) and contributing to very big profits for the big cigar company's who's cigars, more than likely, cost less to produce than it costs small artisans like us. Just a thought you may want to keep in mind.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

I tried to send a PM but your box was full. I was interested in the Fast Breaks and what info you could give me about them. Hope to hear from you soon in either info or a couple sticks to try :w Thanks for the time!


...kjpman


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

PM still full.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I will send you the PM as soon as you clean out your box. Thank you for the kind offer.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke (Nov 4, 2003)

Interested as well!!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Intersted in the Rothschild, But PM box still full


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

trying to respond to your pm but your box is full


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

PM sent. Box still full.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

If you click on Mr. Gomez's name, you can bring up a menu that will allow you to direct e-mail him, instead of PMing him. That is the way I went about contact. to Mr. Gomez: Thanks for the info on your company and it's marketing style. I do understand your situation. Thanks for your offer, and I look forward to getting both the requested free cigar, and the sampler I ordered. Good luck of increasing your brand awareness.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Email sent. 

The product looks intriguing. I'm looking forward to reviewing this cigar! :w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Not to sound pushy by any means, but do you know when these will ship out? This week, next week, 3 weeks, 6 weeks?

Just want to know about when to expect it! Can't wait to try it! Thanks.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Not to sound pushy by any means, but do you know when these will ship out? This week, next week, 3 weeks, 6 weeks?
> 
> Just want to know about when to expect it! Can't wait to try it! Thanks.


From the time I requested mine until it arrived was about a week, maybe a week and a half. Not long...especially for a free cigar!! That was on his first offer, and it seemed that he waited a few days and then shipped all requests out at once (as they all arrived at the same time, despite the requests being sent several days apart).

Don't expect to smoke the day it arrives though, he ships with a moist paper towel folded up in there, so it is very wet. I let mine sit in the humi for about 2 or 3 weeks after I got it before I smoked it.

Oh, and a quick review...good cigar, I got pissed cause I couldn't find my new torch lighter and had to light with a Bic and it was windy, so the burn was crappy as hell. But, that was the lighter and wind, not the cigar. The cigar tasted great, if I were not on a complete spending freeze right now I would probably order at least the smapler, if not a box. Enjoy :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking forward to getting mine to give it a try!


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Email sent. The fast breaks are looking good. If the taste is favorable $69.95 for 50 little cigars is just plain peachy.
Thanks for the offer.
-Matthew


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Received mine in the mail today. Sent the email out on the 29th. I'll post a review when I get time to have enjoy it with out a rush.


Thanks again to R D Gomez.

Stacey


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Received mine in the mail today. Sent the email out on the 29th. I'll post a review when I get time to have enjoy it with out a rush.
> 
> Thanks again to R D Gomez.
> 
> Stacey


got mine also. I think I'm gonna let it sit a week or two first.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Mine came today as well. Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Mine arrived today. 

Seemed moist. I'll give it a 2 or 3 week nap.

Good service for a freebie!


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

rdgomezcigars said:


> Send me your name, address, e-mail and the cigar you would like to try (go to www.rdgomez.com and make your selection) and we will send you your free sample


Received mine today. Will let it stabilize for about a week before I try it. Thanks RD


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got mine today packaged very well. I will tell you guys what I think when I try it. gonna let it rest for a while. thanks again for the offer and free stick.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Mine arrived today.
> 
> Seemed moist. I'll give it a 2 or 3 week nap.
> 
> Good service for a freebie!


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I got my Robusto Maduro today, and it looks quite nice. I look forward to smoking and reviewing it after a few days rest in the humi.

Thank you!!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I got my Torpedo Maduro in great shape. I may smoke it tomorrow. Thank you for the trial stick. First company to send a cigar to Canada.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

how and from whom did you guys get the free cigar?


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> how and from whom did you guys get the free cigar?


Never mind after looking at the old posts I got the idea


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

*the RD Gomez Honduran Maduro Robusto*

I smoked mine tonight. Great flavor and burn. My stick was a little tight. However great flavors Started spice, and coffee. Then at the end I got citrus notes, coffee and leather. Short finish for me. I would buy more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> if I were not on a complete spending freeze right now I would probably order at least the smapler, if not a box.


I took the plunge and ordered the sampler. Got it in at the end of last week. Got to say, appearance on these are all 10 out of 10, aroma was also great.

Have to give props to Mr. Gomez (already gave RG). Along with my sampler, he was kind enough to include one each of the short sticks (fast starts?). Took about a week and a half to get the sticks from the time I orderd on-line.

I look forward to trying each of these, and will post reviews. Given the appearance and the aroma, coupled with the one I have already tried, I have visions of several above average smokes.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

just got mine. ill smoke it tonight!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I got my *honduran maduro torpedo* today. I burned it after dinner and all I can say is SWEET! What it lacked in power it made up for in flavor and aroma. For less than $3 a stick shipped, I'll be getting a box.:w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

They're just trying to build their mailing list...I normally would not reply about any seller this way, I would normally just ignore them, but I responded to their free cigar offer the moment it came out, made the cutoff, and never received anything from them other than SPAM emails...so I'll do like I would do with a retailer who over-charges...I won't buy from them and have asked them to remove my email address from their email list...just remember guys, TANSTAAFL...to those of you who got the free cigars, congrats, and enjoy them...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hey i sent the PM AFTER the cutoff date and i got my stick and i loved it! took me very little time to smoke it. they could use some age though.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> They're just trying to build their mailing list...I normally would not reply about any seller this way, I would normally just ignore them, but I responded to their free cigar offer the moment it came out, made the cutoff, and never received anything from them other than SPAM emails...so I'll do like I would do with a retailer who over-charges...I won't buy from them and have asked them to remove my email address from their email list...just remember guys, TANSTAAFL...to those of you who got the free cigars, congrats, and enjoy them...


There are 2 threads and after I didn't get a response from the first one I PMed in response to the second one. I received mine and found it to be a pleasant smoke and well worth it.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm not chittin ya I think my postie swiped it :gn 
mine was mailed over a week ago & I still don't have it


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I missed out on the free stick but ordered a box of the Nicaraguan Grand Reserva Corona's. With the 10% off, it would be hard to go wrong. The cigars are wonderful and the box they come in is really nice. I promptly ordered another box and they threw in a sampler of their other cigars. There will definitely be a box of these in the coolerdor all the time.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> They're just trying to build their mailing list...I normally would not reply about any seller this way, I would normally just ignore them, but I responded to their free cigar offer the moment it came out, made the cutoff, and never received anything from them other than SPAM emails...so I'll do like I would do with a retailer who over-charges...I won't buy from them and have asked them to remove my email address from their email list...just remember guys, TANSTAAFL...to those of you who got the free cigars, congrats, and enjoy them...


Steve martin would have said, "EXCUUUUUSE ME!," but all I've got to say is well, "SURPRISEEEEE ME!" In response to my email requesting they remove me from their mailing list I got this shortly afterwards, and I do mean shortly...I probably had this response in less than an hour:



Email said:


> From: Ralph Gomez <[email protected]>
> Date: 2005/11/14 Mon PM 08:09:12 EST
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: R.D.Gomez Cigars
> ...


*Now that's customer service!*

There's a few dealers out there that could learn form this. WTG, Mr. Gomez!


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Steve martin would have said, "EXCUUUUUSE ME!," but all I've got to say is well, "SURPRISEEEEE ME!" In response to my email requesting they remove me from their mailing list I got this shortly afterwards, and I do mean shortly...I probably had this response in less than an hour:
> 
> *Now that's customer service!*
> 
> There's a few dealers out there that could learn form this. WTG, Mr. Gomez!


This restores my faith in human nature. Life is sweet.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got mine today. It will wait patiently in the little humi to warm up and get comfortable. Looks pretty though.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I smoked the fast break Grand reserva Nicaraguan this past week. I thought it was pretty good, I need to try more. The size is just great for a quickie.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I bought a box of the Honduran Maduros after I got the sampler. The sample was a really good smoke. It was nice getting a 3 pack of the fast breaks with the box purchase as well.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I got mine a week or so ago and was a pleasant surprise in the mailbox as I forgot that I ordered/asked for it. 
Looked great and smelled great. I was sent something in the maduro variety. Giving it 3-4 months in the humi before I smoke it but it does look like it will be a nice smoke.


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

I got my Nicaraguan Reserve Torpedo last weekend and it looks, smells and feels great. Haven't got a chance to smoke it yet but I look forward to this weekend. Can't wait. Nothing like a free cigar.


----------



## oldschool (Dec 8, 2005)

rdgomezcigars said:


> Send me your name, address, e-mail and the cigar you would like to try (go to www.rdgomez.com and make your selection) and we will send you your free sample


Peter D. Brown
309 stanton ave
terrace park ohio 45174
torpedo gran reserva
thanks so much


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

oldschool said:


> Peter D. Brown
> 309 stanton ave
> terrace park ohio 45174
> torpedo gran reserva
> thanks so much


Welcome! I think you will need to go to the website and e-mail your info directly, Peter. If this is still going on. They've had thousands upon thousands of requests.

:ms NCRM


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

So I finally smoked mine and was really impressed. Great burn and draw. Flavor was smooth and full of flavor but nothing that really stood out, just good smoth flavor. Would definently order some.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

what one did you smoke? They sent me a maduro robusto and a natural churchill, going to let them sit in the humi for another month or so before smoking


----------



## Smokin Toad (Dec 4, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Welcome! I think you will need to go to the website and e-mail your info directly, Peter. If this is still going on. They've had thousands upon thousands of requests.
> :ms NCRM


Dang the bad luck, I went to the site and under the product listings it says due to the number of responses they have suspended the free cigar offer.

Close....but no Cigar


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> what one did you smoke? They sent me a maduro robusto and a natural churchill, going to let them sit in the humi for another month or so before smoking


I smoked the Nicaraguan Reserve Torpedo.


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

Smokin Toad said:


> Dang the bad luck, I went to the site and under the product listings it says due to the number of responses they have suspended the free cigar offer.
> 
> Close....but no Cigar


They are still giving them to CS members though. If you click on his user name it gives you the option to send an e-mail. That's how I got mine.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

email sent in hopes that this is still good..
Scott


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

another free cigar offer that never materialized....


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

PM Sent.

Muchos Gracias


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rituxumab said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> Muchos Gracias


Yeah, good luck man. I been waiting on this one for months :r


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yeah, good luck man. I been waiting on this one for months :r


:tpd:


----------

